# RTL8191SE and FreeBSD 8.0 amd64



## Nightweaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm having issues making my RTL8191SE wireless card work on FreeBSD 8.0 amd64. I've tried making kernel modules with ndisgen. I suppose I need WinXP 64bin drivers to make my card work, right? I've tried with Vista64 and Windows7-64 drivers. Module gets created and I can load it with kldload but no device appears and dmesg doesn't show anything.

Any help is most appreciated.


----------

